
Scarlett Johansson slams deepfakes, says fake porn is unstoppable - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/31/18163351/scarlett-johansson-slams-deepfakes-internet-lost-cause
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/31/scarlet...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/31/scarlett-
johansson-fake-ai-generated-sex-videos-nothing-can-stop-someone-cutting-
pasting-my-image/)

